

Start Something: The Power of Side Projects - robjama
https://medium.com/busy-building-things/648223f673af

======
mikereinhold
My side project is a Course Scheduling application
([http://sourceforge.net/projects/coursescheduler/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/coursescheduler/)
&
[https://github.com/CourseScheduler/coursescheduler](https://github.com/CourseScheduler/coursescheduler))
that allows students to retrieve course information from their university and
then build a schedule of classes based off of that information. It currently
only works for Kettering University (Flint, MI), but I'm currently working on
abstracting the application to work for other universities.

------
RoadLinds
Activist & Civic Engagement filterable event calendar & Org list: ActivateHub
We are live in Portland and Detroit. External calendars are set up for auto
aggregation. Main purpose is to support existing organizations and movements,
get people offline & actively involved in their community. Check out
[http://portland.activatehub.org](http://portland.activatehub.org)

------
justinavery
We've started up [http://hostghost.io](http://hostghost.io) that provides a
simple hosting solution for the new ghost blogging platform.

I also built [http://ami.responsivedesign.is](http://ami.responsivedesign.is)
over a weekend and it won net magazine side project of the year. Hooray!!!

------
RoadLinds
Past side projects include: organizing arts festivals, and "The Canada Effect"
\- YouTube videos I produced after interviewing a few hundred Canadians about
their healthcare - which spawned a full feature documentary "The Healthcare
Movie" \- narrated by Kiefer Sutherland. I then traveled to screenings and
spoke on panels about healthcare.

------
jamesdowning
My side project is an app to help solve world hunger. People play trivia and
earn real rice for world vision. Cool, right? I just completed the app after
finishing my MBA and you can check it out here:
[http://www.pocketrice.com.au/](http://www.pocketrice.com.au/)

------
kimgoulb
My current side project is a hashtags dedicated, social media search engine.
It currently pulls from Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Youtube, Tumblr, Vimeo
and Tumblr. Check it out at [http://hshtags.com/](http://hshtags.com/)

------
Pavan_
My side project is dedication app which allows user to browse youtube videos
and dedicate to Facebook friends. [http://young-
forest-8019.herokuapp.com/dedicates](http://young-
forest-8019.herokuapp.com/dedicates)

------
rtroyer
My most recent side project is called The First Fund. A scholarship for first-
grade students and the teachers, parents, and guardians who love them.
[http://www.thefirstfund.org/](http://www.thefirstfund.org/)

------
davidhorn
My side project is a book aimed at helping website owners perform the
essential tasks to manage, promote and advance their website:
[http://forwebsiteowners.com](http://forwebsiteowners.com)

------
maxxable
I just launched [http://www.maxxable.com/](http://www.maxxable.com/) which is
a phone clip for secure one-handed use. Ne need to have case, keeps your phone
securely in your hand.

------
brettkromkamp
My side project is a topic map-based personal learning environment (PLE) with
extensive semantic web integration:
[http://www.perfectlearn.com/](http://www.perfectlearn.com/).

------
anacamargo
I started www.loveisall.com.br which is a blog to gather examples of
manifestations of love from all over the world, from random acts of kindness
to developing a more fulfilling relationship to your work.

------
salsakesh
My side project is Salsa By The Bay, a guide to salsa dancing in the SF Bay
Area - [http://www.salsabythebay.com/](http://www.salsabythebay.com/)

------
zws
We're busy building
[http://www.Zulimwatersports.com](http://www.Zulimwatersports.com) an online
ecommerce solution for surfers and paddlers.

------
y35ufu
My side project is Visioneer, an app for making apps.

[http://visioneer.joftware.com](http://visioneer.joftware.com)

------
surjithctly
Submit your sideprojects here

[http://sideprojects.web3canvas.com](http://sideprojects.web3canvas.com)

------
robjama
Hey, We'd love to see and hear about your side projects. Share them here.

------
neo1691
A great read!! What an article!

